# Lawyers recommendations



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lawyer recommended to file for spousal support and force wife to file for divorce should I take his advice or should I file for both at the same time.. wife kept all funds in bank accounts and vehicles had to start from scratch ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did the lawyer give you a reason for not filing for divorce at this time? 

To me the lawyer's plan sounds like a plan for the lawyer to make more money. This is two different cases.

I would file for divorce and ask for what is called interim spousal support (your state might use a different term). Interim support is support that you could get until the divorce is final. You probably don't qualify for any spousal support (alimony) after the divorce since the two of you have not been married for very long.

You could talk to other attorneys and ask them what they think is the best way to go and why. Many attorneys will give a half hour to one hour consultation for free. It's a great chance to interview them and find the attorney you like.

Have you already given the attorney money?

Based on your other thread, your wife said that the divorce papers were in a box when you picked up your things. You say that there were no divorce papers. Have you or your attorney checked to make sure she did not already file for divorce?


----------



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Did the lawyer give you a reason for not filing for divorce at this time?
> 
> To me the lawyer's plan sounds like a plan for the lawyer to make more money. This is two different cases.
> 
> ...


I have spoken to other lawyers.. two of them said to go this way two others said to file for both at the same time .. This particular law I have a relationship with as I was referred to him but someone who is very high up he’s cutting me a deal and doing my a favor in the first place he understands my situation etc and the person that turned me on to him has my best interest in mind as well this is a very well know law firm that is #13 in the country .. I’ve had him look into the supposedly filed divorce there’s no trace of it I do understand they are two different cases and I’ve spoken to him regarding that..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Islandguy1242 said:


> I have spoken to other lawyers.. two of them said to go this way two others said to file for both at the same time .. This particular law I have a relationship with as I was referred to him but someone who is very high up he’s cutting me a deal and doing my a favor in the first place he understands my situation etc and the person that turned me on to him has my best interest in mind as well this is a very well know law firm that is #13 in the country .. I’ve had him look into the supposedly filed divorce there’s no trace of it I do understand they are two different cases and I’ve spoken to him regarding that..


Then if you trust him, follow his advice.

Are you going to live in PA until the divorce if final?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Another question came to mind.

Did you ask the lawyer how much it will cost you to do the two cases instead of just one case?


----------



## Islandguy1242 (Jan 26, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Islandguy1242 said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken to other lawyers.. two of them said to go this way two others said to file for both at the same time .. This particular law I have a relationship with as I was referred to him but someone who is very high up he’s cutting me a deal and doing my a favor in the first place he understands my situation etc and the person that turned me on to him has my best interest in mind as well this is a very well know law firm that is #13 in the country .. I’ve had him look into the supposedly filed divorce there’s no trace of it I do understand they are two different cases and I’ve spoken to him regarding that..
> ...


 I do trust his advice as he says he’s looking to get me the most funds out of the deal and keep it efficient and cost effective I do plan to yes..


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I think what your lawyer is suggesting is called "pendente lite support" which means "while the case is pending." In other words, you would not be filing for divorce, but you would instead be filing for a court order that she (your STBXW) HAS TO give you X amount of money per month... or access to X amount of money in one account or another. If the judge orders her to provide some amounts to you, then if she does not, the judge can enforce it through courts and the justice system (like holding her in contempt, putting a warrant for her arrest, etc.). And this order would then be in effect as long as you two are apart and the divorce is pending. 

This would put her into a position of a) HAVING to give you some amount of money to live on, and b) having to decide if she's legally separating or divorcing...and then she would bear the costs of whatever she files. It saves you money, and it gets you court-ordered finances in some amount. Will it be the level you are used to? Probably not, but it's a heck of a lot better than $0 which is what you have now.


----------



## Kamstel (Apr 25, 2018)

ALWAYS do what the lawyers tell you to do.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

What my question is , what do you do for a living yourself, are you not able to work and earn a living?? I believe if a spouse is disabled physically or has been married for 20 plus years then yes a spouse should be helping the disabled spouse in the marriage you didnt say how long you have been married??


----------

